# A/C-Heater fan control switch issue



## joshuachavers (Sep 15, 2011)

My A/C-Heater fan control knob has started acting weird...in order to put the fan on a different speed you have to set the knob in between the speed numbers except for on high, meaning whenever you hit a bump the knob will move slightly and kill the fan. Has anyone else had this issue or know of a fix for it?:mad2::banghead::nopity:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

What year car??

Ebay a used one?

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's one:
2004 2005 2006 Pontiac GTO HVAC A C Air Controls Switch Panel Heater Temperature | eBay


----------

